

A better arXiv - countersignaler
http://www.kenvanharen.com/2011/10/better-arxiv.html

======
carterschonwald
Theres a lot of members of the mathematical & computer science online
communities who have spent time discussing and thinking about this sort of
problem.

Timothy Gowers for example [http://gowers.wordpress.com/2012/02/02/abstract-
thoughts-abo...](http://gowers.wordpress.com/2012/02/02/abstract-thoughts-
about-online-review-systems/)

The problem with all the semi active (or at least working demo) proposals is
that they wind up looking like stackoverflow or the like. This is probably not
ideal, especially for a system that might be intended to help evaluate a
scientists professional work. Not every good scientist is active on the
internet beyond posting their papers and replying to email.

